# Canyon Bikes



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I am thinking about buying one of these in the new year

Has anyone any dealing with these bikes and what are your thoughts?

http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=3192


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I have one of their Mountain bikes (Nerve AL+ 8.0) Great value for money and delivery is quick too, I had to wait for mines as I had ordered it in the height of the season and they were shipping bikes as fast as they could build them.
They have a Service center base in the UK now so you can get in contact with them even easier now. 
No issues with the bike and the customer service is pretty good.
Alex


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't touch them mate, my mate had a nerve an had probs from start then frame snapped.had to email as can't get them on phone then when they ask for frame returned to Germany they said its no a place they expect them to snap, argued for ages they did replace it in the end but there like choclet I'd avoid, go for a yt if you need a cheep bike solid cheep an good spec.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Lol on the same bike

1 says :argie: it, and the other says its


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I've seen the bad from the brand in the flesh an know a few others who have had problems there very thin frames like the early trek sessions crack to easy but as a rode bike they may be good, if there in uk aswell now service may be better I've used rose bikes before mate for bits fast service there German an there bikes are awesome spec for the cash mate.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I actually have a RoadLite AL SL that I purchased in January 2013.

Quality in my opinion is top notch, the bike came built to a very high standard with lots of nice finishing details. The bike was up and running in about 5 minutes and nothing mechanically needed adjusting. So right from delivery I was impressed.

The frame is stiff and I mean really stiff. If it's your first road bike and intend to do large mileage than keep this in mind. I use mine for short fast rides (10 -> 20 miles) to keep my fitness up for mountain biking but I could see it becoming quite tiresome on a 30+ mile ride.

For value for money I found that no other brand could match the components offered at the same price points. The Rose bikes were also considered but after researching online went for the Canyon based on the positive reviews I found.

Oh and my local bike shop have no issue with me or servicing the bike despite buying direct.

All the best.

Fresh out of the box and assembled (black cassette wheel guard now removed!):


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Serkie said:


> I actually have a RoadLite AL SL that I purchased in January 2013.
> 
> Quality in my opinion is top notch, the bike came built to a very high standard with lots of nice finishing details. The bike was up and running in about 5 minutes and nothing mechanically needed adjusting. So right from delivery I was impressed.
> 
> ...


I actually prefer your bikes plain white than the current dark grey. How do you find the White rear mech? is it not a real pain to keep white!!!

I currently run a Boardman Hybrid Comp which weighing in at 11.2kilos is way heavier than the Canyon and I also have only got an Alloy fork and standard Boardman seat post. Where as the Canyon has a nice light Full carbon fork and The new VCLS seat post. I regularly do 60 mile rides so I dont predict the Canyon giving me much comfort problems.

By the way good call on the Cassette guard


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Funnily enough I like the new grey option they offer the RoadLite in over my white. 

In answer to your question, yes it looks mucky pretty quickly especially in wet conditions. Nothing a quick spray and wipe down doesn't fix though.

Weight wise it's light and could easily be lighter with a few choice upgrades. I've also gone for heavy SPD pedals purely so that I can use my existing MTB shoes.

I've ridden bikes for years but this was my first road bike. I test rode Cube, Trek and Specialized bikes prior to buying the Canyon. All of which were decent enough but the specs were poverty like compared to the Canyon.

As already mentioned the RoadLite is stiff and super direct, you stand and put the power down and it instantly reacts. I would consider some wider tyres for some extra comfort if I was going to do longer runs on it.

I'm happy with it and would consider buying another Canyon again without issue.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Serkie said:


> Funnily enough I like the new grey option they offer the RoadLite in over my white.
> 
> In answer to your question, yes it looks mucky pretty quickly especially in wet conditions. Nothing a quick spray and wipe down doesn't fix though.
> 
> ...


Of the 2 new colours I prefer the Grey with white Logos.

This is why I think I am going the Canyon direction it seems to be very well spec'd for the price. The Frame is Alloy yes, but I just cant get any confidence in Carbon, even more so when a guy in the clubs Giant TCR Seat stay cracked. But as the frame is already light I think the bike i am after is 8.1 kilo's. with a Nice set of rims and lighter stem, bars and groupset I could easily get that down to mid to low 7's.

It's basically a Frame I can keep and over the years upgrade the other stuff. Alloy will be the New Carbon soon


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

They do male a nice looking road bike an you should have them snapping its only the mtbs I've seen snap but in no road rider I ride on road because I need to not because I want to buy that might change as I need to get my fitness back.








That's my road bike lol


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Rollinlow said:


> They do male a nice looking road bike an you should have them snapping its only the mtbs I've seen snap but in no road rider I ride on road because I need to not because I want to buy that might change as I need to get my fitness back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats an Oldie!!!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeh got some newer wheels on but its an old 90s Raleigh Elian was top spec in its day an steel tubing


----------

